

Amazon's Cloud Is One of the Fastest-Growing Software Businesses in History - aashpak1
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-15/amazons-cloud-is-one-of-the-fastest-growing-software-businesses-in-history

======
samspenc
As someone who has heavily used AWS products in the recent past, I can totally
see why companies are switching to AWS for their hosting and other services.

Question though: does anyone know what sort of profit margins AWS generates
for Amazon? Last I heard it was 20%-25%, but I was wondering whether Google's
cloud cost cuts were having any impact on AWS' bottom line.

